# Señal de cable por tv



## marxiano (Mar 19, 2010)

hola a todos :

mi consulta coresponde a que tengo una tele conectada a señal por cable pero solo se ven los promeros 13 canales otros pocos se tienden a ver pero del 40 en adelante se ve todo borroso he probado conectando solo esa tele ya son tres y tambien se ve mal las otras no le pasa eso que sera' quizas sea la tele pero en otra  casa funcionaba bien con la misma señal de cable osea la misma empresa
por favor cual quier respuesta se lo agredeceria 
adios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Fijate primero que no se te haya cambiado la configuracion del menú, de CATV a canales de aire.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho, debes configurar tu TV, probablemente está en air o antena.
Para ver el cable debes poner CATV en los televisores.
Mira en el manual de la TV para ver como debes hacerlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En los TV antiguos no tienen la opción de configuración, en ese caso puedes usar el VHS como sintonisador de cable.


----------



## marxiano (Mar 20, 2010)

hola 
muchas gracias por su respuesta prescisamente es una tv antigua probare con el vhs a ver si funciona, existe otro dispositivo que reemplaze al vhs en este caso?
adios 
geacias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahora bien, cuantos canales tiene tu contrato de TV cable?
Si los que no ves, estan dentro del plan del contrato, estas en todo el derecho de reclamar asistencia tecnica del proveedor del servicio.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola.

Mira esto: http://www.bikudo.com/product_search/details/13757/external_tv_tuner_box_catv_converter.html

es algo que puede usar en lugar del VHS.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marxiano (Mar 22, 2010)

hola 
gracias por sus respuestas probe con el vhs y no me funciono pasas lo mismo definitivamente es un problema tecnico de la empresa de cable.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola.

El VHS también hay que configurarlo  para cable o CATV.
¿Lo haz hecho?.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marxiano (Mar 22, 2010)

hola 
la verdad es que pense en eso y no veo en que parte del vhs o del control configure para cable o catv voy a reintentar y aviso
adios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Cable (CATV) o Aire (antena) serían las opciones del menú


----------

